# Nomos Club Datum Automat size question



## yundoe (Aug 14, 2012)

I was searching for a new watch, and then I stumbled on the Nomos Club. What a beauty!


I noticed they have different types, i'm really interested in the black dial with lumination (dunkel) versions. Also, I never owned an automatic watch, so I was interested in the automat as well.


But i'm a bit worried that the size of the Nomos Club Date dunkel automat is too big for my wrist. The website says it has a diameter of 41.5 mm, this is without the lugs.
My wrist is about 6.5 inch and the top flat of my wrist is about 5 cm. 


Do you think it would fit my wrist? And if it's not too big?


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm sorry that I can't post pics as my camera is broken. I ordered a charger that should be here tomorrow so I will then. I have the non-datum version which is a bit smaller at 40mm. I also have a very small wrist so I would be a good comparison. 42mm is not too big IMO for guys with small wrists like us. I actually have 3 watches that are 42mm and I don't think any of them look too big. The problem with this particular Nomos is the lugs are pretty big. I LOVE my Nomos. Alot. But I would not ever want it to be any bigger because the lugs would be wider than the width of my wrist and I don't think it would look good. So I would be very wary of getting the datum version of this watch.


----------



## yundoe (Aug 14, 2012)

Looking forward to the pics 


The size differences (from the website):


Club Automat: diameter 40 mm; height 9.73 mm
Club Datum Automat: diameter 41.5 mm; height 9.78 mm


From the looks on the pictures, the lugs are about the same size. So the only change with the non-datum version would be 1.5mm in diameter and 0.05mm in height.
Do you think it would still fit your wrist? Or is the non datum version already the perfect size for your wrist?


The problem is that the Club automat dunkel (non datum) version seems to be only available with the steel back on their website. I ofcourse prefer the sapphire clear back 
If it's too big i might be inclined to order the standard "Club dunkel" (36mm) version with sapphire back. Which I hope is not "TOO" small


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

I think the 40mm is the perfect size for me, as far as this model is concerned. My sweet spot is actually 37-39mm usually, but on the club I like the size. I'll share pics today. You'll see that because of the lugs, the extra 1-2mm might put it over the top.


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

So I used a camera from work and it was kind of heavy so it was awkward getting wrist shots. You can see that the lugs are quite long and I really wouldn't want them to be any longer. This probably gets the most wrist time of my collection. Hopefully these help. I can recommend Nomos in every way. They are really amazing and my crappy pics don't do them justice. Enjoy!


----------



## yundoe (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks for the pictures! I decided to order the 36mm one (no date, no automatic), based on this review: https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/nomos-club-dunkel-dark-36mm-38-5mm-datum-reviews-495217.html.

Too bad they don't have the Club Datum Dunkel with sapphire back on their store anymore (only the non dunkel or steel back).

I also got a reply from a Nomos store rep with the following lug-to-lug details, it might be useful for someone so i'm posting it here:
- Club is 47mm
- Club Date is 48mm
- Club Automat Datum is 53mm


----------



## gouverneur (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh man I've been looking for this information on this forum in previous posts, really appreciate the update on your find.

Thanks![

QUOTE=yundoe;5354065]Thanks for the pictures! I decided to order the 36mm one (no date, no automatic), based on this review: https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/nomos-club-dunkel-dark-36mm-38-5mm-datum-reviews-495217.html.

Too bad they don't have the Club Datum Dunkel with sapphire back on their store anymore (only the non dunkel or steel back).

I also got a reply from a Nomos store rep with the following lug-to-lug details, it might be useful for someone so i'm posting it here:
- Club is 47mm
- Club Date is 48mm
- Club Automat Datum is 53mm[/QUOTE]


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

Jeez, I guess I was right. 53mm would be way too big! Congrats on the club. You will absolutely love it. The particular model that you got is one of the best values in watches period.


----------



## akasnowmaaan (Jan 15, 2012)

Yeah, good call. I have the 41mm and it baaaarely works for me. I have 7-5/8" wrists and am 6'-3" and built like a football player. I could still pull off the 40mm fine - the long lugs are fairly 'tall' and make the case feel longer than equivalent lug-to-lug length in other cases.


----------



## Bo-CuL (Nov 23, 2011)

yundoe said:


> Thanks for the pictures! I decided to order the 36mm one (no date, no automatic), based on this review: https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/nomos-club-dunkel-dark-36mm-38-5mm-datum-reviews-495217.html.
> 
> Too bad they don't have the Club Datum Dunkel with sapphire back on their store anymore (only the non dunkel or steel back).
> 
> ...


Okay, seems like most people having problems to decide between sizes to avoid the odd looking long lug and the gap it creates. I myself have 6 to 6.5 inch wrist and usually wear 38-40mm watches just fine. Here I am having hard time to decide between the 36mm Club and 38.5mm Club datum since there isn't any physical store or AD (unless online) here in Canada.

A little bit of analysis here:
Club lug-to-lug 47mm, dial width 36mm, so lugs only (top and bottom) is 11mm. Meaning a single lug is about 5.5mm long. 
Club Datum lug-to-lug 48mm, dial width 38.5mm, so lugs only is 9.5. Meaning a single lug is about 4.25mm long.

So I assume the 38.5mm Club Datum has a better proportion since it has bigger dial and shorter lug, creating LESS gap between the dial and the strap.

What do you say people? That was simply my quick analysis..


----------



## jts99a (Oct 7, 2012)

I bought a club dunkel (black dial, 36mm) last month. Despite the long lugs, it's still too small for me. I should have got the datum dunkel (38.5mm).

It's a pity because it's a beautiful watch, but on my wrist the small dial is annoyingly small. I'll probably have to put it up for sale or trade


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

Welcome to the German watch forum.

You may be larger than I am. Most often I wear watches with 40-42 mm
case size. I have some smaller vintage watches, 34-36 mm. When I wear
a vintage watch after a while I find the size looks normal to me. 

Good luck. Post some photos if you want.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## ThoHod (Feb 19, 2015)

I ordered the 36mm, and it is a little small on my 6.75" wrist, but not too bad. I also just ordered the 40mm Automat to try it. I will return one, and I am thinking it will be the 36mm one unless the lugs on the 40mm are way too big. The 40mm should be here on Tuesday.


----------



## OPIC (Jul 3, 2015)

I even think 40mm is big enough for you. 41.5mm is too big 
You should try it on before pulling the trigger.


----------



## dinkerson (Mar 2, 2014)

Club 38 Datum on a 6.75" wrist...















I think 41.5mm in this style of watch is likely too big unless you're a professional armwrestler.


----------



## ThoHod (Feb 19, 2015)

My 40mm Automat is currently on the truck for delivery. Should have it within the hour. Will post my thoughts later today.


----------



## FFabian (Aug 7, 2015)

You can try to use the search function. I have a 6,7 wrist size and made a thread recently comparing all sizes, with pictures.


----------



## ThoHod (Feb 19, 2015)

Alright, 40mm is too big. Some may like it, but I'm not into the giant show off "look at me" watches. The 36mm is my choice. 38mm Would be the best, but I can't stand the date on a watch like this, even at 6 o'clock. Also, saved ~$1700.


----------



## dinkerson (Mar 2, 2014)

ThoHod said:


> Alright, 40mm is too big. Some may like it, but I'm not into the giant show off "look at me" watches. The 36mm is my choice. 38mm Would be the best, but I can't stand the date on a watch like this, even at 6 o'clock. Also, saved ~$1700.


Sorry the 40mm didn't work out. I also have a strong preference for watches without date functions. I initially thought it would bother me on the 38 Datum (both the appearance of the date window and the setting of the date), but it hasn't at all. The date window is really nicely done, and even though the date wheel doesn't have a quick-set feature, it doesn't take much to set each time. I wear in rotation, perhaps 1-2 times per week, and the setting process doesn't bother me in the slightest. As you probably know, you just roll the time back and forth between 9 and 12 to turn the date over. Even if I'm 5 days off, the process takes a few seconds. You might even enjoy the ritual.

I don't mean to confuse the issue more. The 36mm is a great choice too


----------



## ThoHod (Feb 19, 2015)

dinkerson said:


> Sorry the 40mm didn't work out. I also have a strong preference for watches without date functions. I initially thought it would bother me on the 38 Datum (both the appearance of the date window and the setting of the date), but it hasn't at all. The date window is really nicely done, and even though the date wheel doesn't have a quick-set feature, it doesn't take much to set each time. I wear in rotation, perhaps 1-2 times per week, and the setting process doesn't bother me in the slightest. As you probably know, you just roll the time back and forth between 9 and 12 to turn the date over. Even if I'm 5 days off, the process takes a few seconds. You might even enjoy the ritual.
> 
> I don't mean to confuse the issue more. The 36mm is a great choice too


I do see what you are saying, and totally understand the ritual. I am surprised at how much I enjoy the daily hand winding. It would be my choice for any watch if I could get it. I'm happy with the 36mm. I think of it as vintage sized and it really does fit my 7" wrist well. May never wear bigger than 38mm again. Next may be the Zenith El Primero Original 1969 38mm. Then: 
*Chronograph*
Bulova Moonwatch Re-Edition $550
Zenith El Primero Original 1969 38mm
Tag Heuer Monaco Calibre 11 CAW211P.FC6356
Omega Speedmaster '57
Rolex Daytona

*Non-Dive*
Rolex Explorer 214270
Patek Philippe Aquanaut

*Dive*
Tudor Pelagos
Tudor Black Bay Blue or Black
Omega Seamaster 300 Master Co-axial
Rolex Submariner 114060

*HAVE*
Nomos Club 701
Seiko SARG011
Steinhart Ocean One Black Ceramic
Seiko SNZG13
Seiko SNA749 Sportura Honda F-1 Chronograph
Skagen 105LTX Titanium 35mm x 8mm
2 x Swatch
Timex Ironman

Selling the Seiko SARG011 and the Steinhart Ocean One Black Ceramic If anyone is interested.


----------



## ThoHod (Feb 19, 2015)

dinkerson said:


> Sorry the 40mm didn't work out. I also have a strong preference for watches without date functions. I initially thought it would bother me on the 38 Datum (both the appearance of the date window and the setting of the date), but it hasn't at all. The date window is really nicely done, and even though the date wheel doesn't have a quick-set feature, it doesn't take much to set each time. I wear in rotation, perhaps 1-2 times per week, and the setting process doesn't bother me in the slightest. As you probably know, you just roll the time back and forth between 9 and 12 to turn the date over. Even if I'm 5 days off, the process takes a few seconds. You might even enjoy the ritual.
> 
> I don't mean to confuse the issue more. The 36mm is a great choice too


I do see what you are saying, and totally understand the ritual. I am surprised at how much I enjoy the daily hand winding. It would be my choice for any watch if I could get it. I'm happy with the 36mm. I think of it as vintage sized and it really does fit my 7" wrist well. May never wear bigger than 38mm again. Next may be the Zenith El Primero Original 1969 38mm. Then: 
*Chronograph*
Bulova Moonwatch Re-Edition $550
Zenith El Primero Original 1969 38mm
Tag Heuer Monaco Calibre 11 CAW211P.FC6356
Omega Speedmaster '57
Rolex Daytona

*Non-Dive*
Rolex Explorer 214270
Patek Philippe Aquanaut

*Dive*
Tudor Pelagos
Tudor Black Bay Blue or Black
Omega Seamaster 300 Master Co-axial
Rolex Submariner 114060

*HAVE*
Nomos Club 701
Seiko SARG011
Steinhart Ocean One Black Ceramic
Seiko SNZG13
Seiko SNA749 Sportura Honda F-1 Chronograph
Skagen 105LTX Titanium 35mm x 8mm
2 x Swatch
Timex Ironman

Selling the Seiko SARG011 and the Steinhart Ocean One Black Ceramic If anyone is interested.


----------



## dinkerson (Mar 2, 2014)

ThoHod said:


> I do see what you are saying, and totally understand the ritual. I am surprised at how much I enjoy the daily hand winding. It would be my choice for any watch if I could get it. I'm happy with the 36mm. I think of it as vintage sized and it really does fit my 7" wrist well. May never wear bigger than 38mm again.


Can totally relate to both the satisfaction of handwinding and the draw of smaller watches. I started out favouring ~40-42mm, but have slowly but surely been growing to like smaller sizes. I find 37-40mm to be my sweet spot, and find anything much bigger a turnoff. I think it's quite a common phenomenon (the tendency to moderate size preferences over time) among WIS.

Still not much hope of the silly big watch trend reversing on a mass scale anytime soon if my recent visit to my local watch shop is anything to go by. Barely a single piece in any of the cabinets below 41mm.


----------



## ThoHod (Feb 19, 2015)

Oh, and a quick comment on the watch in general. It is fantastic. Such a joy to look at. The longer lugs make the watch. So pleased with my first nice watch. I stare at it hundreds of times a day and never know what the time is. Hoping they again offer the sapphire case back that I can purchase in the future. I would love to be able to see the movement.


----------



## dinkerson (Mar 2, 2014)

ThoHod said:


> Oh, and a quick comment on the watch in general. It is fantastic. Such a joy to look at. The longer lugs make the watch. So pleased with my first nice watch. I stare at it hundreds of times a day and never know what the time is. Hoping they again offer the sapphire case back that I can purchase in the future. I would love to be able to see the movement.


Pictures?


----------



## ev13wt (Oct 21, 2013)

Wrist shots always make watches look huge. Subtract 10% to get a real life feel.


----------



## ThoHod (Feb 19, 2015)

ev13wt said:


> Wrist shots always make watches look huge. Subtract 10% to get a real life feel.


This is so true. I always try to include my hand for a more proportional aspect, but they still look large. Here are the pics I took this morning before I return the Automat.


----------



## Sticks83 (Dec 28, 2014)

dinkerson said:


> Club 38 Datum on a 6.75" wrist...
> 
> View attachment 5889130
> View attachment 5889146
> ...


Thanks for posting a pic of your club datum especially since we have similar wrist sizes. Forgive me for the silly question, but if there isn't a quickset date feature how does one set the date?


----------



## dinkerson (Mar 2, 2014)

Sticks83 said:


> Thanks for posting a pic of your club datum especially since we have similar wrist sizes. Forgive me for the silly question, but if there isn't a quickset date feature how does one set the date?


You wind it through midnight repeatedly. Instead of winding forwards 24 hours for each day you want to advance the date wheel, once you hit midnight the first time and the date wheel clicks over, you wind backwards 3 hours to 9 o'clock, then forwards 3 hours to midnight so it clicks over again. Repeat until you hit the date you need.

It sounds more complicated and cumbersome than it really is, and the movement is designed to work this way, so no risk of damaging. It really only takes a few seconds to correct the date once you get the hang of it.


----------

